# Do you travel tacked up?



## JoBo (10 November 2009)

The person Im going hunting with tomorrow travels tack-up. I never travel Bodey tacked up. Do you think I should put think I should at least put his bridle under his head collar, or just get tack up when Im there? What do you do? 

Also, hair. Should I put my hair in a hairnet?

Sorry for the numpty questions from a Hunting virgin!


----------



## Twizzel (10 November 2009)

Yup we travelled them tacked up... they were both far too excited when they arrived and I doubt they would have stood still to tack up there!! Just travel with a fleece/cooler over the top, reins twisted and headcollar over the top and don't do the girth up too tight.


----------



## freddiesmum (10 November 2009)

I always travel fully tacked up - it can be a nightmare trying to put kit on overexcited horses.  Would def recommend you put at least bridle on under headcollar.  If you can you should put hair in hairnet to make it tidy.  Have a great time.


----------



## JoBo (10 November 2009)

Do they travel the same as when they arent tacked up? Do you think I should travel tacked up? I dont know how Bodey will react as we have never been before (and I backed Bodey so know its his first time).   Thanks.


----------



## steadyeddy (10 November 2009)

Yes, definately travel tacked up, with rug, its so much easier!! Also yes, put hair in hairnet, alot tidier! Have a great time!!


----------



## Irishcobs (10 November 2009)

As others have said we travel tacked up as they are usually to excited to tack up when we get there. 
We hook the reins under the stirrups and put a rug over the top (to keep the horse warm and stop them marking the saddle).
If Bodey travels well anyway I doubt he will be bothered about wearing his tack. None of ours have. 

Hairnet is a must, unless you have short hair.


----------



## Cliqmo (10 November 2009)

It depends whether you know you can park somewhere that will safely facilitate tacking up... I tend to travel tacked up when I don't have specific parking plan (at a local farm for example) because it means if I end up unloading at the Meet or on the side of the road it is quick and easy to get sorted and get going


----------



## JoBo (10 November 2009)

Thanks all, I will travel tacked up, its only about 40 minutes away! Right just one last question, do you still use travel boots?


----------



## Cliqmo (10 November 2009)

Thanks all, I will travel tacked up, its only about 40 minutes away! Right just one last question, do you still use travel boots?
		
Click to expand...

Not when hunting for the reasons given above :grin: I swear Mum's horse has learned the difference between travelling tacked up without boots (for hunting) and travelling tacked up, plaited and booted (when I compete him) and sadly he seems to prefer hunting  :crazy:


----------



## JoBo (10 November 2009)

Thanks ali_m!


----------



## Irishcobs (10 November 2009)

We don't travel with boots on at all but I do know some people that do. It depends on the horse really. Some of ours I wouldn't like to be fiddling round with their legs when they would prefer to be off the lorry and going.

Also I wouldn't fancy put them on to travel back, not over the wet mud.


----------



## JoBo (10 November 2009)

Thanks Irishcobs. Bodey is a good traveller but think I will stick boots on. As Its his first hunt Im kind of hoping he wont really know whats going on so wont be to hyper (that is probably wishful thinking). Do you ride any of yours in boots, or are naked legs better? 

P.S. I have the green ribbon ready! -


----------



## Irishcobs (10 November 2009)

Ours are naked legged.
I have hunted a TB in boots and had to get some to take them off as they kept slipping. 
If Bodey needs them then put them on but tape the straps so they can't come undone. If he doesn't then leave them off as they can rub if mud gets underneath.


----------



## JoBo (10 November 2009)

Thanks again! My Instructor thought I should boot him but I think naked legs will be better. At the end of the day he is a sturdy Cob but a TB.


----------



## JenHunt (10 November 2009)

I travel Ron with his headcollar over his bridle, but I put the saddle on when we park up. It;s just preference really. Ron is quite broad and fills his side of the trailer so the saddle too would be a squeeze!


----------



## CaleruxShearer (10 November 2009)

I always travel fully tacked up when going hunting, there is no way I would be getting tack on him once we arrive at the meet! I twist reins through throatlash, take the stirrups off the saddle and stick the saddle cover on


----------



## star (10 November 2009)

i travel with his brushing boots and overreach boots and saddle on.  use normal travel rug and travel boots over the top.  leave his bridle off so he can eat a bit of hay on the way.  put bridle on in trailer thgouh - would never get it on once i get him off.  even getting the travel boots off can be a bit hairy.  he's not toooo bad though!

he knows once i start plaiting and then tacking up it's hunting time - he's not silly!


----------



## spacefaer (10 November 2009)

Tack on, rug over the top to save the saddle and keep them warm. Tail bandage always - to protect tail when travelling and so it looks smart at the meet too. 

No brushing boots as the mud'll get underneath wearing them all day and cause more problems than they'll save. No travel boots - never get them off!

Hairnet always - with scrunchie to keep contained as well.

Have fun!


----------



## chestnut cob (11 November 2009)

Yes, always travel tacked up.  I can't load mine if he's tacked up so I load him then tack up in trailer before setting off.  Depending on how far I'm travelling, I will put a cooler over the top.  If it's local then I don't bother because he sweats up so much that it's not worth it, but I do for longer journeys.

Yes to hairnet.


----------



## chestnut cob (11 November 2009)

I can't use travel boots, my horse has never had them on in the 13 years before I had him and he won't load in the them, so having learnt the hard way, I now don't bother with them.  The only thing I use is a tail guard.


----------



## palomino_pony (11 November 2009)

I always travel in tack - it is very difficult tacking up a 16.3hh tap dancer!


----------



## Scranny_Ann (11 November 2009)

I always travel in tack - it is very difficult tacking up a 16.3hh tap dancer!
		
Click to expand...

That made me LOL

Hunted a friends TB last year, travelled fully tacked with fleece over the top.  Booted him up too, normal brushing boots taped to keep them in place.


----------



## posie_honey (12 November 2009)

i did when taking a lorry load - and did initially with my new horse as i didn't know how she'd behave when i got there... but now i just go untacked as she's v quiet so do it all when i'm there (also good excuse to get there early and get good parking ) if i'm running late though i'l bung it quickly on before i go


----------



## finefeathers1 (12 November 2009)

Always.  Barns loves his hunting and its like trying to tack up a raving lunatic if you go untacked.  We just do up his saddle tight enough to stop it slipping, do his curb chain up tight enough to stop is jangling around, put a fleece over his saddle etc.  He wont wear travel boots, or any form of boot whatsoever and thats all.

We never have any issues with it, but a couple of liveries on our yard are always surprised to see us do it. Works for us though.


----------



## joe_carby (12 November 2009)

i always travel tacked up and just throw a rug over them. i dont use travel boots i dont fancy trying to get down round my dancing horses legs. depends on the country your going to be hunting i hunt in knee boots we are mainly wall country so dont want him to take his knee off on a topper but dont want to wrap his legs up so much he gets complacent and starts takin toppers with him left right and centre


----------



## MrWoof (13 November 2009)

Thanks Irishcobs. Bodey is a good traveller but think I will stick boots on. As Its his first hunt Im kind of hoping he wont really know whats going on so wont be to hyper (that is probably wishful thinking). Do you ride any of yours in boots, or are naked legs better? 
P.S. I have the green ribbon ready! -
		
Click to expand...

Tack up on the yard and sling a rug over the saddle to stop it getting marked and to keep his loins warm. If you think he will get too hot whilst travelling, fold the front end back, away from his shoulders and front end.
Put reins through the throatlash and secure under stirrups.
I would not bother with Boots - of any description. More trouble than they are worth.
It is not the 1st Hunt which you have to worry about - it's the 2nd and 3rd et al - when he knows what sort of party he is at -and has enjoyed the previous ones!!
Glad you have the Green Ribbon ready - and have fun!!


----------



## natalieaxford (13 November 2009)

Gosh, after reading all of this I am now realising how lucky I am to have my mare!  Never have to travel her with tack on as she is so good &amp; will pretty much stand still to have her tack chucked on when unloaded &amp; travels with boots &amp; tail bandage no problems!  Dont even tie her up in the box!


----------



## speedbird (14 November 2009)

Always use travel boots,  the one time  I didn't I ended up with a vets bill    ! I always put a bridle on but put my saddle on when  i get there. think it depends on how much room your horse has in it s lorry .


----------

